# Cant believe I just found this place....



## shadams (Nov 17, 2008)

Whats up people. Just want to make my first stop here and say hello. Been in love with aircraft my whole life. My grandfather was in the AirForce for 30 yrs, retired a Major and has 4500+ hours in the T-33, and tons of flying time in all types of planes from the WWII era. Hes still kickin at 86 and we make sure and never miss the local air shows. Look forward to chattin it up with you guys. See you around!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, shadams!

Lots of great folks here and we have stuff going on all the time...enjoy!


----------



## Marcel (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome from across the pond


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello Shadams, welcome to the forum.


----------



## seesul (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rochie (Nov 18, 2008)

welcome from england


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome from Down under mate!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2008)

And welcom from Poland mate.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome from across the pond mate...!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I can't believe you just found this place either.

Welcome.

We would love to hear any stories from your grandpa if your able to share. First hand accounts are the best.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 18, 2008)

Good morning and welcome from the East Coast. Enjoy the place, most of us
do...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome from the great white north man. hope ya enjoy the forum


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, welcome to another Texan! Just be careful where you sit down around here, we're not sure if Lucky's had his shots yet.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome from the place across the pond that's a bit further south of Lucky!
Sure you'll enjoy it here but, warning, it's infectious!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 21, 2008)

.....and another welcome from the East Coast!


----------



## DBII (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome from the Republic of Texas

DBII


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 21, 2008)

Greetings from the Peoples Republic of California


----------



## DBII (Nov 21, 2008)

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Nov 22, 2008)

Good one, Sys!!


----------



## Johnny Signor (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Shadams,welcome ! Give your Grandad my thanks for the time he gave for our country!!!! 86 wow he's definately one of the "Greatest Generation"!!!
Looking forward to hearing from you and let me know what outfits your Grandad was with,I bet he has some stories to tell, all the best to you both this Christmas and New Year!!!
Johnny Signor
[email protected]


----------

